# When to switch over to adult food and how much to feed?



## Koizumiii (Oct 6, 2013)

She also was being pick during puppy class on saturday morning, only taking liver treats from me. She did eat dinner that day though.

Also she usually is a ball of fluff, zooming around and being active. Now she just stands there for long periods of time, nor moving, just looking around. If she takes a toy to chew on she'll just take it to a soft place, play with it for a few seconds, then put her head down and nap. She does still follow me around everywhere, but she doesn't wag her tail all the time ether.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! It could be that you are feeding her too much! My Molly is a 12lb mini and only eats 1/2 cup of kibble/raw dehydrated food a day! Our normal routine is I give her a raw chicken leg in the morning or 1/4 cup dehydrated raw and then 1/4 cup of good quality kibble in in bowl to 'graze' on( a free fed measured amount ) Of course she gets treats too but I 'try' (haha!) not to overdo them! I would not worry as long as she seems healthy...she will not starve herself! And her being laid back could just be her maturing some.....they nap a lot. Only you will know what your pup's 'normal' is and if you feel she is not, a trip to the vet with your concerns will put your mind at ease!


----------



## Koizumiii (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you!

I think she may just have gotten a stomach bug, everyone but me in the house (including the hamsters) have gotten a little bit sick. Somehow today she got out of the pen and when I came home she was normal as can be, even after having explosive diarrhea this morning. I'm going to watch her for a few days, but I think she's okay now. I'm also going to start to give her some small boiled chunks of chicken in her kibble for dinner, then eventually switch her over to a raw dinner and kibble breakfast.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

We also are starting to think about switching our oversized toy poodle (about 11 lbs and 13 inches tall) over to adult food. He will be 37 weeks old tomorrow. He just had an episode of getting sick. The vet suggested we try introduce a very small of adult food along with his puppy formula. Then slowly increase the amount of adult food and decrease the puppy food. I was planning to wait until he was a year old to switch. 


Now he is on Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy formula and we are thinking about going with Blue Buffalo Wilderness for small bread. Kolbi got a sample of it when visiting somewhere else. He normally eats a few bites throughout the day. But when he got a taste of the Blue....he cleaned up what little was there and begging for more!


----------

